# Bunny keeps sitting in water bowl after I fill it! (RIP)



## Taycupcake (Apr 10, 2009)

I just got my rabbit two days ago and she has a strange habit that I haven't heard of on any informational site. She sits in her water bowl. I found her in it this morning and it was all dirty because of her sitting in it so I washed it out and put new water in it and I put her back in the cage only to watch her jump right into it!

What's going on!?


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 10, 2009)

bunnies! it will be easier for you and chai if you get her a water bottle that fixes onto the side of the cage. they have a little ball at the base of the spout.im in england and mine have the words 'drinking bottle' on the side. you can get different sizes. 

no wet bunny or bedding and you can see how much she's drinking:biggrin2:


----------



## Taycupcake (Apr 10, 2009)

I just put a smaller eating dish that I have from my pet rats and put it in and she went and sat right on top of it and its like the size of her head lol.


----------



## Flashy (Apr 10, 2009)

When my buns were babies they used to like to choose to sit in the bowls.

I am not sure changing to a bottle when she has been used to a bowl would be sensible, especially as she is very new.

It might be a case of trying different things to prevent her to do this and being vigilant that she doesn't end up chilled from the water.

You might find a hamster bowl work well, although you will probably need to refill it more than a bigger bowl.


----------



## Taycupcake (Apr 10, 2009)

I think I might just buy a bottle because she was raised on them, I just didn't have one yet. I'm going to the store today to be fully equipped!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 10, 2009)

I would buy a bowl that conects to the side of the cage.

Like this one.







This has been a life savor. Storm cant tump it. Its to high for him to sit in but it works.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 10, 2009)

Pablo sits in his food dish all the time.


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 10, 2009)

:roflablo looks sooo cute. he does look a little like an otter rex and he certainly has the attitude, sorry bunitude. mine never do anything so cute as sitting in their bowls - too busy throwing them out the hutch :rollseyes


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 10, 2009)

I know it's not supposed to be funny but this thread made me giggle. Especially Pablo!

Maybe she's too hot and is trying to cool down?


----------



## Taycupcake (Apr 10, 2009)

It's not hot at all in my room but it could be possible with that coat of fur! I dunno! I'm worried she'll get sick. We got a water bottle so we'll see if she uses it alright.


----------



## anneq (Apr 10, 2009)

Lol Pablo is such a doll!
I've used the hanging water-bottles for all my babies..was first concerned that they wouldn't know how to use it, but at 2weeks old I saw one testing it out..seems like they have no problem getting the hang of it, as long as it's positioned low enough for their little faces to reach.


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 11, 2009)

Tay's little bun just died suddenly ; I feel terrible


----------



## golfdiva (Apr 11, 2009)

OH NO! What happened???


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 11, 2009)

Just was quiet and died in the cage ; she has nother thread running in this section 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=45702&forum_id=48


----------

